# Avanti un Altro 2020 sospeso, Bonolis contro Mediaset



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2020)

L'edizione 2020 del quiz di Canale 5 *Avanti un Altro* è *sospesa* a partire da *lunedì 16 marzo* per "motivi organizzativi legati all'emergenza sanitaria" dovuta al Coronavirus. Al suo posto, andranno in onda repliche delle puntate precedenti.

Ad affermarlo è Mediaset con un comunicato, dove annuncia anche la sospensione di Uomini e Donne e Forum. Le nuove puntate, sempre secondo quanto scritto dall'azienda di Cologno Monzese riprenderanno "non appena la situazione lo consentirà".

Il conduttore del gioco, *Paolo Bonolis*, ha polemizzato contro tale decisione sul suo profilo Instagram dichiarando che le puntate sono tutte registrate, gli ascolti sono ottimi e la gente è alla ricerca di svago e, perciò, non ci sarebbe motivo di sospendere il programma.

*Anche Lucio Presta, agente di Paolo Bonolis, conferma che le puntate di Avanti un Altro dell'edizione di quest'anno sono state già tutte registrate.
*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Marzo 2020)

In tutto questo il grande fratello resiste. Non ho parole. L'unica trasmissione che resiste.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo il grande fratello resiste. Non ho parole. L'unica trasmissione che resiste.



Pure il virus li schifa.


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo il grande fratello resiste. Non ho parole. L'unica trasmissione che resiste.



Se ci pensi è il reality di una quarantena


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo il grande fratello resiste. Non ho parole. L'unica trasmissione che resiste.


È una mossa a "risparmio". Approfittano dello stop de L'eredità, che tra 7-8 giorni manderà repliche perchè sono finite le registrazioni. Mi dispiace per Bonolis, che se fosse rimasto in Rai oppure passato a Sky, avrebbe continuato a fare cose nuove e grandiose. Invece, è rimasto a Mediaset che gli fa fare gli stessi programmi di 20 anni fa pagandolo 10 milioni all'anno e, quindi, chi glielo fa fare a non restare da Piersilvio.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo il grande fratello resiste. Non ho parole. L'unica trasmissione che resiste.



E' l'unico sicuro. Dentro la casa sono in quarantena, lo studio è senza pubblico. Avanti un altro necessita di concorrenti, quindi di spostamenti, non capisco la polemica di Paolo.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' l'unico sicuro. Dentro la casa sono in quarantena, lo studio è senza pubblico. Avanti un altro necessita di concorrenti, quindi di spostamenti, *non capisco la polemica di Paolo.*


C'è scritto nel primo post. Sono state registrate già tutte le puntate previste, con pubblico e concorrenti presenti.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2020)

*Anche Lucio Presta, agente di Paolo Bonolis, conferma che le puntate di Avanti un Altro dell'edizione di quest'anno sono state già tutte registrate.*


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2020)

Piersilvio non sa più come raccattare quattrini, la raccolta della pubblicità è in evidentissima crisi.... comunque visto che le puntate sono chiaramente registrate, non si capisce il senso di questa decisione, visto che vogliono mandare in onda sempre registrazioni.....oppure, queste del 2020 le tengono buone per qualche altra emergenza.


----------

